# Warning of hunt be in area....?



## chestercharlie (10 September 2012)

Could someone hunt savvy tell me what the protocol of local hunt is due to ride past your land in the area...?? Like past your field with your sillybred in it......who is capable of hurting himself in a straightjacket...let alone left to gallop around like a crazything...

I have heard 24 hours but interested in general protocol from other areas?

Cheers


----------



## Ditchjumper2 (10 September 2012)

We send out cards 2 weeks in advance, unless it is a last minute change of meet, in which case it could be a couple of days beforehand. We send cards to those whose land we cross and to those with fur and feather in the immediate vicinity. Hope this helps.


----------



## Hunters (10 September 2012)

I live in a village where autumn hunting took place this morning & we were told Only 10 mins before. No chance to move horses or notify neighbours. Could & should have had more notice. Bit poor although there were very few mounted I'm told .


----------



## Stark Dismay (10 September 2012)

I have a field full of experienced hunters who I know will be fine when the hunt come past. They don't give any warning at all round here. God help any hound that catches one of my chickens though!


----------



## Rose Folly (11 September 2012)

None given, none expected here. For heavens' sake, it's the countryside. Don't expect warnings any more than when the local farmer drives his herd to summer pastures throught the village or when the combines and forage trailers go through. Now that really DOES get them galloping.


----------



## Hunters (11 September 2012)

When I was master of a Kent pack we always let relevant others know. We had area managers for this or as master it fell to my shoulders to inform yards in the area. To just ride roughshod doesn't do hunting any favours and indeed one year we forgot to let a yard know we were coming & a horse had an injury as a result. We had to pick up the vets bill.


----------



## Hunters (11 September 2012)

Hunting needs all the friends it can get & it is only good manners & courtesy to let yards know that you are on the area. 

Manners cost nothing.


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 September 2012)

Most hunts will drop a meet card round to places with horses saying when they will be hunting in their area. It maybe worth emailing your local


----------



## Addicted to Hunting (11 September 2012)

Sorry, 

Emailing your local hunt to say that you wish to be aware when they are in the area!

It is a lot harder to give warning to much in advance at the moment as often, the area is only confirmed with the farmers a few days/hours before as it will depend on the fields eyc,


----------



## Mark Gilbert (11 September 2012)

I have always believed that we all should be aware of livestock/horses when we are hunting, but its sometimes an unexpected route, thats when a field master "should" be doing his or her job.

We have the blood hounds here later this month, everyone who will be effected is already aware, but at least we have the benefit of having more control on our route.

Yes its the countryside, but its there for everyone, so respect to other users will mean we ALL will get to continue to enjoy it.


----------



## ester (11 September 2012)

our local hunt sends us a meet card so we can know when they are in the area, we have one that only has to hear them from a distance and she will walk for the next 72 hours, stabled and sedalined she is fine , the other..who I have hunted.. is no bother! 

We don't always hear about changes depending on the grapevine as a couple of locals who are more involved than we are (I hunt with another pack) know the mare and will let us know or sometimes the secretary has kindly popped round 

Also ours have never worried about livestock moving or tractors! Although we get warning of the former as the farmer kindly comes along first to shut people's drive gates through the village


----------



## L&M (11 September 2012)

I get a meet card from our local pack (I hunt out of their country), and they also follow it up with a phonecall 2 weeks before, and 2 days before.

I only wish our pack was always as efficient...!!


----------



## Orangehorse (11 September 2012)

I am on the email list of the local hunt, so kept up to date with all that is happening.


----------



## Stark Dismay (11 September 2012)

We don't actually need to worry about our local hunt coming past us any more, now I come to think of it. Although they took everyone in the area off their email list, they cancelled the last meet down here too. It does save them the bother of getting an earful from the local equine physio and rehabilitation yard though when they barge straight through the middle of the yard without mentioning it, because of course what you want when you are turning out a valuable eventer for the first time after a month's box rest is the hunt galloping past!


----------



## chestercharlie (11 September 2012)

```
For heavens' sake, it's the countryside
```
Yes, this I appreciate, and at no point did I have a problem either way...other than I have a horse that is due to go eventing in Wales next week and as it is the highlight of our year, it would be nice for him not to injure himself (well capable of that without any help!), I was simply curious as to the usual "standard".

Thanks for your replies, it is most helpful!

As it happened, we only counted two followers!! Hardly a "hunt" LOL

My only concern was that the particular horse would happily jump his field gate to join in, hence it would have been "nice" to know, but not essential!!


----------



## Oriel (11 September 2012)

Rose Folly said:



			None given, none expected here. For heavens' sake, it's the countryside.
		
Click to expand...

Except that my husband had his thumb ripped off when the hunt came by unannounced. He was tacking up his horse when suddenly the hunt came by within feet of our yard. He tried to get the saddle off his horse as it was clear he'd break loose but got his thumb caught, his horse went up and his thumb came off!!! 

I think the least the hunt can do is to notify yards on their route! Manners costs nothing!!


----------



## KidnapMoss (11 September 2012)

Our local hunt wouldn't know manners if they slapped them in the face 

Others I believe do come around with advance warning, perhaps a friendly word for landowners like us.

But some like ours think they are some sort of gods of the countryside


----------



## AdorableAlice (11 September 2012)

Rose Folly said:



			None given, none expected here. For heavens' sake, it's the countryside. Don't expect warnings any more than when the local farmer drives his herd to summer pastures throught the village or when the combines and forage trailers go through. Now that really DOES get them galloping.
		
Click to expand...

You obviously do not have in foal mares, youngstock or injured stock in your fields.

I have supported hunting for decades but last year I was disgusted at the lack of manners shown by the hunt.  I have addressed the problem and I sincerely hope they let me know well in advance this season.

You are right - it is the countryside, and the countryside is owned by landowners who may or may not allow the hunt across.  There will be no hunting if landowners get abused.


----------



## KidnapMoss (11 September 2012)

AdorableAlice said:



			You obviously do not have in foal mares, youngstock or injured stock in your fields.

I have supported hunting for decades but last year I was disgusted at the lack of manners shown by the hunt.  I have addressed the problem and I sincerely hope they let me know well in advance this season.

You are right - it is the countryside, and the countryside is owned by landowners who may or may not allow the hunt across.  There will be no hunting if landowners get abused.
		
Click to expand...

Applauds  thank you, perfectly put! I'm not anti, we farm, shoot etc but seriously some hunts have to rethink their approach, we are fed up to the back teeth with the one here


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

The hunt in the area that I now live in known for their arrogance which is why so many proper hunt people have left them. I support hunting and still hunt, but I cannot support a hunt that rides roughshod over people. I live in Henley on Thames.


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

As I said earlier, notice should be given, manners cost nothing.

I was also one of the members struck off of the local hunt email list. Most helpful. As a master a meet could take many phone calls to organise, but then the hard work paid off with well run days & good sized fields.

I'm afraid I don't see that organisation with the local pack here. Their field is full of 20 year olds who know nothing of etiquette or old fashioned standards. 

The fact that we were sent a text at 6.45 am warning us of their impending approach was rude and arrogant, but was no more or no less than I & others expect from them.

Disappointing.


----------



## AdorableAlice (12 September 2012)

KidnapMoss said:



			Applauds  thank you, perfectly put! I'm not anti, we farm, shoot etc but seriously some hunts have to rethink their approach, we are fed up to the back teeth with the one here 

Click to expand...

At least I am not the only one experiencing problems.

I hunted for 22 seasons and was married to a hunt servant some years ago and saw at first hand the effort that goes into organising a day.  All the masters I knew where farmers, landowners and from the countryside community.

The difference we see today are young masters, or dare I say it, masters that have bought their way into mastership with no real connection to the farming community or the countryside.  Whilst they may own a horse or two, they do not have the experience or the sound relationships with landowners that the older generation of masters had.   Sadly hunting is the poorer for the change and in my local area I could not bring myself to address any of the masters as Sir or Madam.  Times have changed.

I just hope I am carded or emailed before they are by me because if they don't the explosion will be heard far and wide !  Having just taken 2 years and a small fortune to achieve an in foal mare that is now home and relaxing in the field I definetely want notice to get her in.


----------



## Hunters (12 September 2012)

Adorable Alice which area are you in? 

I wish to be sure to give your lit a wide berth!


----------



## huntley (13 September 2012)

I think it is nearly impossible for hunts to forewarn every single person with a horse or two. I would contact your local Hunt Secretary and ask them to add you to their email or card list of their meets and then you will know. You may have to pay for this, but it would be the only way to be told in advance. You can find contact details for each hunt on the MFHA website.


----------



## AdorableAlice (13 September 2012)

huntley said:



			I think it is nearly impossible for hunts to forewarn every single person with a horse or two. I would contact your local Hunt Secretary and ask them to add you to their email or card list of their meets and then you will know. You may have to pay for this, but it would be the only way to be told in advance. You can find contact details for each hunt on the MFHA website.
		
Click to expand...

I agree.  However ,what is the excuse for not informing the landowners across whose ground they hunt ?


----------



## happyhunter123 (17 September 2012)

It's a problem in Ireland, that's for sure. I was told that 'Oh, we go anywhere until they start shooting at us'. Permission seems rarely to be asked. I wasn't very comfortable with that fact, to be honest!

Anyway, permission should always be asked, whoever it is and a warning given if you request one. Rudeness in the hunting world gets me pretty angry-we have enough enemies already, we do not need to make any more. How can hunting survive with an attitude like that? Fortunately, most packs aren't like that but the few that do let us all down.


----------



## Hunters (18 September 2012)

Manners cost nothing. 

Why run the risk of seriously upsetting local horse owners & others for the sake of a simple phone call?

Admittedly honest mistakes do get made, but a master or area manager SHOULD have the courtesy and manners to let relevant others know they are in the area.

Sadly one or two hunts appear to arrogant to do this. Bad for hunting :-(


----------

